# A new journey



## Todd Cook (Apr 19, 2015)

As most of ya'll know, I like to make things. For a long time now I've had a goal to take a deer with all homemade gear. The past 2 seasons I've not had as much hunting time as I'm used to, but this year's been better. So this is the year.

I want to do this as primitive as I can, within reason. I've got some hurdles to figure out, like not knowing how to flintknap. I do have a forge for metalwork, so I may make some trade points. I've already made some of the gear, and some left to make. If ya'll don't mind, I thought I would record my journey on here.

What I need for this:
1. A selfbow 
2: 4-6 good arrow shafts
3: Some turkey or goose feathers
4: 4-6 broadheads( whatever kind I can make)
5: A new bowstring
6: A quiver
7: A tab or glove
8: A new knife
9: Arm guard


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 19, 2015)

For the bow: I made this last year and really like it. Im not going to build another one for this because 1: this one really shoots good for me, 2: I've got plenty of other stuff to build.

Charlie Petrie gave me this osage stave last spring, from a tree he cut in 2012 I believe. I've made many bows in my life, but only a few that were special. You see, Osage is different from other woods. It rarely grows straight, and almost always has knots. It twists and turns and it tells you what kind of bow it wants to be. This one has many humps and dips in its back, so I named it Lumpy.

It's also special because Charlie gave me the stave, and Hatchett Dan showed me how to chase the back growth  ring. Good fellows, both of them


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 19, 2015)

Sorry about the double posts. I'm having picture posting trouble. I'll post more tomorrow.


----------



## AllAmerican (Apr 19, 2015)

https://www.tandyleather.com/en-usd/home/home.aspx?gclid=CIm6spTvg8UCFWlo7AodT3wAXw

http://www.bladeshow.com

Check out;

Knife builder convention in June Cobb Galleria.

Tandy leather for leather smithing.

Good luck!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 20, 2015)

Very cool Todd! I'd like to donate some turkey feathers if you like. Pm me if your interested and if you want right or left wing.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 20, 2015)

Is this a "Bold Prediction" ?


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Apr 20, 2015)

Pm me your address. I'll send some knapped points your way.


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Apr 20, 2015)

I also have seasoned rivercane shafts, more than I could ever use, that I'll be happy to send


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 20, 2015)

Great goal Todd. I hope the kill happens in Schley.
I have quite a few good and seasoned river cane blanks we got from off Sweetwater creek. Also, for a lesson, Tomi is really good working down, and straightening river cane.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Apr 20, 2015)

I think you're off to a good start Todd.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 20, 2015)

Got your PM Todd. Just heading to the post office to mail the right wing feathers to you, enjoy. Hope they bring you much good luck


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 20, 2015)

The generosity of trad bowhunters never ceases to amaze me. You folks are amazing.

This is my bow. Osage, 64" long, 52 pounds at 29".


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 20, 2015)

SELFBOW said:


> Is this a "Bold Prediction" ?



Nah, but I'm gonna try real hard.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 20, 2015)

I've been gathering a few pieces the last couple weeks. That's an 11/32 fir on the far left for reference. The next 3 are privet hedge. The rest are rivercane. I cut all of it beside the Etowah river.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 20, 2015)

Arrows aren't tough to build. Some will fly better than others. I like em a little stiffer but my bows are center cut or past. Also if your gonna make trade points I'm guessing they are gonna be 100+ grains so you gotta plan for that w the cane you pick.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 20, 2015)

I've also been making a few shafts from boards. I bought a piece of white pine and one of poplar. So far the results have been fantastic. I cut the board into square slats 3/8 by 36". The first shaft ended up about 11/32 and was too stiff. So I made 4 more a little thinner, slightly over 5/16. They fly like darts.

I took the slats and planed the corners to make a 8 sided slat. Then I put one end in the chuck of a drill. I ran it slow while I held sandpaper around it till it got fairly smooth. I like the poplar better; its heavier and I've already broke one of the pine.

When picking boards I tried to find the ones that the grain runs end to end . I looked through a lot of them to find 2. But so far so good.

I cut the nocks with 3 hacksaw blades taped together, and finished them with sandpaper.


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Apr 20, 2015)

For rivercane, I find its easiest to tie a bundle up and stick it in my attic for about 6-8 weeks. Every couple of days for the first two weeks go up and hand straighten them while still green and pliable. This makes it much easier later on when you wanna do it with heat. Also generally get a little bigger than you think you might need, it tends to lose some diameter as it dries, atleast in n experience.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 20, 2015)

I've been out shooting my poplar arrow tonight. It shoots really good.  I don't know but I would guess it at about 500-550 grains. The bow is 52# at my drawlength. I guess it shoots about like a 45 pound glass bow, as far as speed goes. Hits plenty hard enough I think. And without a doubt the quietest bow I own.

I'm doing something else also to go with this journey. I'm shooting this bow split finger. It's much quieter and I was afraid I might dry fire it with these loose self nocks. I learned to shoot split, and shot that way for years. I'm liking it so far.


----------



## Clipper (Apr 20, 2015)

This should be a good thread!  Keep us posted and pictures please.


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Apr 20, 2015)

I cant figure out how to do images in a PM so here it is. 7 rivercane shafts already dried. All between 420-500 grains. 

5 Points, so that leaves you 2 shafts to practice on or make some practice arrows with. 
Also there's some hide glue and some sinew. Unfortunately its leg sinew so not as long as back sinew, but it'll still do the job. Going in the mail tomorrow!


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 20, 2015)

AnAvidArcher said:


> I cant figure out how to do images in a PM so here it is. 7 rivercane shafts already dried. All between 420-500 grains.
> 
> 5 Points, so that leaves you 2 shafts to practice on or make some practice arrows with.
> Also there's some hide glue and some sinew. Unfortunately its leg sinew so not as long as back sinew, but it'll still do the job. Going in the mail tomorrow!
> ...



I sure wouldn't pass on gifts like this but I got the impression he was wanting to make everything.


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Apr 20, 2015)

Well if he doesnt like them he can send them your way!


----------



## Vance Henry (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi Todd.  During your journey I will be offering you words of encouragement.


----------



## Pointpuller (Apr 20, 2015)

Good luck on your journey and keep us updated.  You are doing what my ultimate goal is.  Im taking baby steps right now.  Killed my first recurve deer this year. Hope to do what you are attempting in a couple more years.  Im preparing.


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm proud for your quest Todd. If I can help in anyway just call me. The cane arras you get need to have the nodes as far apart as you can find them. Not always so lucky but sometimes you can be. They will shrink when they dry, so pick accordingly....if they shrink too much then Michelle should be getting some cool arras!!!  I like your nock, looks good and good you wrapped it, makes it hold stronger. The more you make of those, you'll be surprised to get them even tighter inside and a little rounder maybe using one of those little round files so your string stays just a bit better than not....but split finger is just fine!  need to get busy and scrap something in your freezer for a cool quiver!!!.  I think you will do wonderful with this. Thanks for bringing us along too....might encourage more of us trad/primitives to take the quest up also!  I think the supplies you are gifted with are great!!!!  They'll also help you choose and work your own, if you like the way they look or react the way you want.  Later on you have supplies to make more and either use/or gift others with things.Those cane shafts that AAA shows looks real good! He did a great job with drying and working them already...straightening them from this point on is slam dunk!  This is what I appreciate about my traditional family....they are a generous, giving folk, with their time, their knowledge, their supplies and their friendships!


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 21, 2015)

Vance Henry said:


> Hi Todd.  During your journey I will be offering you words of encouragement.



As will I.    I'm pullin for you.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 21, 2015)

I had a good afternoon in the shop today. The broadhead has always been something I hoped I could make but had never really tried. If Seth will teach me I may try to make a pointy rock, but this will work too.

I've always liked wide broadheads. I have a long draw length and usually shoot enough pounds to push them, but this is a little different. I figure with the lower poundage and slower speed I should look at it a little different.

I've got a few pieces of steel I got last year from SGTP. Wendal Poole had donated them as scrapers, and I've been using them for that. And then I thought they would make good broadheads. I think they are blades out of a commercial edger, but I'm not sure. Whatever they are, they're very hard steel and will take an edge. A file will cut them, but not easily.

I started by drawing out what I thought it should look like. Then I put it in a vise and cut it out with a die grinder.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 21, 2015)

A spoon actually makes a pretty good head.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 21, 2015)

I kind of cut it crooked, so I used a bench grinder and a file to true it up. I used the same tools to cut a single bevel on the edge.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 21, 2015)

I took the poplar shaft I've been shooting and sawed it right down the center, about an inch deep. I heated up some hot melt and glued it in place. I had to heat it a couple of times to get it spinning true, but it ended up good. I wrapped it with some fast flight string( I know, I know, but I don't have any sinew yet  ) and glued over the top of it with superglue.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 21, 2015)

And then the moment of truth..... I went out and shot it.... And grinned. It flies really good. I shot it into a blob target about 30 times and can't tell that it worked loose at all. I shot up to 23yards and was really happy with it. The head weighs 270 grains, and past 20 you can tell its got some arc to it, but this is a close range deal anyway.


----------



## robert carter (Apr 21, 2015)

Good luck Sir. Thats a good looking head. RC


----------



## Munkywrench (Apr 22, 2015)

This is awesome Todd. I don't have much in the way of gifts to help you other than a some turkey feathers, but Ill gladly sit down with you (and Seth, since he is better than me) in Appling next month to break some rock. If I get the chance I plan to head south this summer when the water is low and I'll bring us back some flint river. may as well use some fairly local flint and it's easier to work than quartz 
Good luck friend


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 22, 2015)

That is a good looking head Todd; nice work. You likly already know this, but if the steel is not hard enough to hold a good edge, you can re-harden it.

There is a pile of back sinew at SGTP we saved out of deer last year. If you want a piece, it is in the produce keeper in the bottom of the ice box.  
It is cleaned and ready to pull apart, chew on a little, and wrap a shaft.


----------



## Skunkhound (Apr 22, 2015)

Looking good Todd. The simplicity of your set up has its own aesthetic that makes it beautiful without any bells and whistles. 
 Good luck on your journey, I see only good memories coming out of this.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 22, 2015)

I came home this afternoon and found this package from Longbow Dave. Wow! What a nice bunch of fletching! Thank you so much. Them yankee turkeys must be 30 pounds! If I sink a arrow into deer this fall, it'll be wearing one of these.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 22, 2015)

I took my quiver out of the freezer this afternoon. Well, I mean my soon to be hopefully quiver. I partially fleshed it before I froze it but have a lot of work to do on it.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 22, 2015)

Then Ethan and I went for a long walk looking for more arrow material. 200 yards into the woods we jumped a good sized deer, and we thought that was a good sign. We practiced our squirrel stalking a little bit too. It's funny how close you can get to them this time of year when they're off limits.

Finding shoots the right size and shape for arrows is tough. Or maybe I need to look somewhere else. We did find a few sourwood shoots that look promising. I also found some of these leafy ones . I've seen this stuff all my life but don't know what it is. Anybody know?


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 22, 2015)

I got a few potential pieces. We'll see.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Todd Cook said:


> I came home this afternoon and found this package from Longbow Dave. Wow! What a nice bunch of fletching! Thank you so much. Them yankee turkeys must be 30 pounds! If I sink a arrow into deer this fall, it'll be wearing one of these.



 Glad to see the feathers made it there quickly, as well as safely. I have a few friends who are not into the traditional archery scene, but will always save the wings for me, and freeze them til I cant meet up with them. I hate to see them go to waste. These paticular feathers were harvested by my friend Greg, as well as the fan that I used on the tom decoy that I modifyed. Must of been some lucky turkey parts, cause my son shot a great looking Tom last week with the scatter gun using the Tom's fan. His pics are posted in the Turkey forum if you interested in the average size of the yankee birds.


I hope the fletchings bring you just as much luck, steering your new primative arrows into the boiler room of a Whitetail or a hog. Glad to send them your way! Good luck Todd.


----------



## AllAmerican (Apr 23, 2015)

Todd Cook said:


> Then Ethan and I went for a long walk looking for more arrow material. 200 yards into the woods we jumped a good sized deer, and we thought that was a good sign. We practiced our squirrel stalking a little bit too. It's funny how close you can get to them this time of year when they're off limits.
> 
> Finding shoots the right size and shape for arrows is tough. Or maybe I need to look somewhere else. We did find a few sourwood shoots that look promising. I also found some of these leafy ones . I've seen this stuff all my life but don't know what it is. Anybody know?



That is called Privet, Ligustrum (ornamental used for green screening and hedges) is a bigger leafed variety of Privet.  That one is an Invasive species of GA along with many others.  

It grows everywhere and you will have an endless supply of arrows.  It's an oval shaped leaf plant.  You can completely remove it and it's roots will sprout a forest of them.  Really hard to get rid of them and control them.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 23, 2015)

AllAmerican said:


> That is called Privet, Ligustrum (ornamental used for green screening and hedges) is a bigger leafed variety of Privet.  That one is an Invasive species of GA along with many others.
> 
> It grows everywhere and you will have an endless supply of arrows.  It's an oval shaped leaf plant.  You can completely remove it and it's roots will sprout a forest of them.  Really hard to get rid of them and control them.



Interesting. I'm familiar with the privet hedge that has the smaller leaves. It's Chinese I think. Makes tough arrows though.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 23, 2015)

I had another package when I got home today. An Avid Archer sent me some cane, some sinew and some hide glue. You folks are incredible. I've never been around such generous people. Thank you Seth.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 23, 2015)

He also sent me something else. I hope he doesn't mind me bragging on him, but these need to be seen. I don't know how to knapp(yet- I'm gonna talk him into teaching me at Appling I hope). But I've been around several folks that do. Many of them have been flint knapping longer than this young man has been alive. But I've never seen better work than these. They are as sharp as they are beautiful. A true gift.


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Apr 23, 2015)

Glad you got the package safely. I didnt want anything to arrive broken so I was sure to pack it tight, as I'm sure you saw when you opened it, lol.

 I'll be more than happy to sit down with you Memorial Day Weekend, even though there are many that will be much more experienced than I. I hope see a picture later this year of a hog or deer with one of those points stickin in it. Best of luck on your journey, it is for sure something you will never forget.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 24, 2015)

Pulling for you Todd! Can't wait to see what happens next!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 24, 2015)

Todd, very nice bow that you made, and the Trade Points look great as well!


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks everyone for all the comments and support. I'm having fun with this.

I made some more poplar arrows this week; I've got 5 finished. I tell you what, making them from scratch is a lot of work! Including point and feathers, I've got 3 between 655-670 grains, and 2 between 620-630. I'm not sure how I did that; they're from the same board. ??  I guess I'll have to make a dozen or so and see which ones shoot the same.

I also made a cane arrow with a ebony foreshaft . Point and all it weighs 620. It flies ok but hits lower than the poplar.?? 

I've got a ways to go with my shooting. The change in arrow speed and shooting style is coming around but will take work. I'm liking the split finger, but I'm not shooting as good as I would like. I'll shoot one in the middle and then throw one a little. I guess my deer range is about 12 yards right now. But I'll get there.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 24, 2015)

Remember what Adrian told Rocky, when he was getting the k-rap beat out of him...you can do it. He did, and you can too.


----------



## gurn (Apr 24, 2015)

This is a great thread. Can wait to see how it all plays out in huntin season!


----------



## pine nut (Apr 25, 2015)

Wishing you good luck and I'm positive you can do it.  I will enjoy watching your progress.  May you inspire us all!


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 26, 2015)

This arrow making thing has a learning curve to it!  I've been shooting a good bit and just wasn't happy with it. I've been experimenting with different things and that's not the best way to shoot groups! A couple of the arrows seem to always fly better than the others, so I decided to find out why. 

I know that arrow spine has more to do with it than anything, but I don't have a spine tester. I've always bought shafts and trusted whoever they came from to be right. Well, I've got one now!

All spine is is how much a shaft deflects. AMO standards says suspend a 2 pound weight from a shaft setting on pins 26" apart and measure the deflection. How hard could that be?

So I took a 3 foot board and made 2 marks 26" apart. I drilled 2 holes and installed 2 eye hooks.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 26, 2015)

Then I mounted a set of calipers with a dial indicator half way between.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 26, 2015)

Now I needed a exactly 2 pound weight. Well, I didn't have one. I knew I wanted something to hang from the shaft, so I took an old steel can with the top cut off and filled it with some of the lead roundballs I cast for my muzzleloader. I put the hook in with it and added lead till exactly 2 pounds. Then I used a torch to melt the hook into the lead.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 26, 2015)

I had to adjust the wood block and cut some off for clearance. Then I took a fir shaft that I knew was 65-70 pounds and used it for my test. I had already printed off a deflection chart from AMO. It read 65 pounds.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 26, 2015)

The arrows I had made spined from 39 to 63 pounds. No wonder I've had grouping problems!

This is the one I'm trying to duplicate. 30&1/2" back of point, 43 pound spine, 525 grains. Flies like a dart.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 26, 2015)

Nice work Todd! Handy tool to have for your selfmade arrows.


----------



## Clipper (Apr 26, 2015)

You are welcome to borrow my DIY spine tester if you like. I can read it accurate to +-1 lb and won't be needing it until I build my next batch of wood arrows.  I could bring it with me when I pick up my bow.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 28, 2015)

I'll try to have an update soon. All this makin a livin stuff gets in the way of my fun. I have a question though. Have any of you hunted much with a plains style quiver? I think that's what I want to make, just not sure how well they work.


----------



## gurn (Apr 29, 2015)

Very good job on the spine tester.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 29, 2015)

I've almost finished with a half dozen arrows.  They're all about 45# and around 540 grains, poplar. I got one fletched up and shot it a while this evening and it flies and shoots better than anything I've tried yet. Im really liking these poplar shafts so far. The only thing is to get them under 50 pounds they end up 5/16". I guess that's fine, I'm just used to a thicker arrow.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 29, 2015)

I made a new string too. I wanted to make it look plain; the best I could do with what I had was white. I reckon it will darken up some when it gets dirty. 14 strand B50 Dacron with .024 serving. I cut the self nocks on these new arrows with 2 hacksaw blades taped together and finished them with 120 sandpaper. It makes a good fit.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 1, 2015)

Alright, I've got 6 matching ones made up. I didn't have enough of the same color, but these are practice arrows anyway. The real ones will be turkey feathers. I haven't decided what the hunting arrows will be; cane, shoots, or poplar. But I feel pretty good about being able to make some good flyers now.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 4, 2015)

I field tested my new arrows this weekend. They seem to fly well in Tn. and Ga. All joking aside, I'm really happy with them. I hope I can make a set of cane fly that good.

Speaking of Tennesee, Ethan and I played hookey Friday and headed north. I had never been to the classic before, so we went inspecting. I never have really been a fan of big crowds, and at times the course was crowded, but that is one heck of an event. And the vendors, and flintknapping, bowmaking( now they get serious about bowmaking)and other stuff to see and do was really cool.

I saw several people I knew and many I didn't and then I ran into this rascal This is where Lumpy came from, my good frien Charlie Petrie. He was entered into the selfbow challenge they have up there, and he was making a bow out of the very same log that he gave me this  stave from. Pretty cool I thought. Sister bows.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 4, 2015)

While I was there I thought I would try to pick up some quiver material. I know I showed you a deerhide I was going to use, but apparently I don't yet know how to tan a hide. Seems salting and freezing may not be the best combo, or it could be something else. All I know for sure was I turned my pretty hide into deer jerky.

I'd been tossing around several ideas for what to use, and then I found this. 8 square feet of elk hide and soft as cotton! This I like! And some leather string to go with it.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 4, 2015)

I started trying to turn it into a quiver this afternoon, but don't have enough to show yet. And I had some good company while working on it too. Someone else has decided they want to try making a bow too.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 4, 2015)

Went a little further with it. I'm not much of a leather worker, so I'll just have to figure it out as I go.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 5, 2015)

Todd Cook said:


> Alright, I've got 6 matching ones made up. I didn't have enough of the same color, but these are practice arrows anyway. The real ones will be turkey feathers. I haven't decided what the hunting arrows will be; cane, shoots, or poplar. But I feel pretty good about being able to make some good flyers now.




Good looking set of arrows Todd!


----------



## Todd Cook (May 5, 2015)

I'm not much of a leatherworker but I like it. Plain and simple but effective.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 5, 2015)

I started working on some fletching this evening. Longbow Dave sent me those beautiful turkey feathers and when I got to NGT Sunday, Tommy Roberts had sent me a some wings and a fan from one he killed recently. Thank you sir! I'll post soon how I'm turning them into fletching.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 6, 2015)

Todd, I've always liked that bouquet of death look you've got going on with the mixed up fletching hanging out of your quiver.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 6, 2015)

Here's two quivers I did made out of a brain tan deer hide. The dark one was done back in the 80's before I shot traditional. The white one I did for David sometime in the last 10 years. It's hard to see the white one on the skin.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 6, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> Todd, I've always liked that bouquet of death look you've got going on with the mixed up fletching hanging out of your quiver.



Barry, I don't think I've ever made a dozen that match in my life. I get started and then think about something else I want to try. Or I run out of feathers.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 6, 2015)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Here's two quivers I did made out of a brain tan deer hide. The dark one was done back in the 80's before I shot traditional. The white one I did for David sometime in the last 10 years. It's hard to see the white one on the skin.



I like those Mike. They look good to me. I like that coral snake looking arrow too.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 6, 2015)

Like many other things, making fletching from raw feathers is something I wasn't exactly sure how to do, but thought I could figure it out. Doing stuff like this gives me time to think about how the Indians figured out how to make things. It's amazing to me what they accomplished with virtually no precise tools, or for a long time no metal or steel.

This is my way. So far...... I took a feather and split it down the middle with a razor. I'm sure you could do it with a piece of obsidian.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 6, 2015)

I wanted a feather about 5 inches, but I'm tying them on so it needs to be 5&1/2. I picked a good section out and cut it.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 6, 2015)

Then I used this handy dandy jig that Paul ReDavid made. You stick the feather in it and clamp it down. Then I used a sanding pad to thin down the quill.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 6, 2015)

I messed up a couple of them but soon got the hang of it. It allows you to get the quill base even and thin. So I needed to trim them to size. I've seen people do it freehand with a pair of scissors, but lets just say I'm not coordinated enough for that. Mine came out like it had the mange.

I made a pattern out of my broadhead steel. I put it on top of the feather, on a board, and clamp it down. Then I scribe around it with a knife. Works pretty good.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 6, 2015)

Todd Cook said:


> Barry, I don't think I've ever made a dozen that match in my life. I get started and then think about something else I want to try. Or I run out of feathers.



I know I have never made a matching dozen. Unless I run into enough 5" rw real turkey feathers, I probably never will.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 6, 2015)

Well, I couldn't stand it and had to stop and fletch one. That was a challenge. I didn't want to heat up hide glue for just one, so I put a drop of superglue at the front of each feather and stuck the front edge in place. Then I let the feather naturally curve around the shaft like it wanted to and put a drop at the back. I wrapped around both ends and glued down the wrap.

I went and shot it for a while and am very pleased. It shoots the same as all the other store bought ones. The only problem, and I'm going to have to think about this some before I hunt with it, is you cannot see it in flight. It just disappears.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 6, 2015)

Things coming alone nicely Todd. I can't remember how I broke the coral snake arrow. I need to make another one. I had a red white and blue arrow and I do remember how it got broke. I shot over a doe and she went right after the miss and turned around and side kick it on her way by it. Wood arrow sure do paint up nicely.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 8, 2015)

I'm getting a little better at this. I got one of those snap off razor knives and I can control it much better. I modified my pattern a little bit too.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 8, 2015)

I've had a couple people ask how exactly I was doing the arrow shafts so I thought I would give a little more detail. First thing is the boards themselves. Pick through them until you find one with very straight grain. You want the grain to run the length of the shaft if possible. A little run off is ok, but less is better. I use a bandsaw; it justs wastes so little wood. A tablesaw works fine too. I rip the boards into 3/8 squares, 36" long. With poplar to get a 48-50 or so spine, I end up with between 5/16 and 11/32 shaft. If you want to make bigger diameter shafts, maybe start with 7/16 squares.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 8, 2015)

The key to this operation is this tool here. I actually made 2 shafts with a scraper I use to tiller bows with. It worked fine, but took a long time. I tried a little cheap block plane I had, one of those 2 inch deals, but it wasn't very adjustable and was a pain to use. I bought this at Sears, a 6 inch adjustable block plane. It is perfect for this. It has good steel with a fine adjustment and you can get it SHARP! $23.00 I think.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 8, 2015)

As you can see in the photo above, I place the square blank on my work table, between 2 boards and face one edge straight up. I then plane that edge down till it looks like this. I adjust it to take a thin shaving all the way down, maybe a 1/64" per pass, maybe less. 8 or 10 passes gets it like this.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 8, 2015)

Then just do the other 3 sides.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 8, 2015)

At this point its 8 sided and somewhat round. I put one end of it into my drill and while the drill spins it, I hold a piece of sandpaper with the other hand against the shaft. I use 80 and 120 grit, you could finish it finer if you like. I sand it round and spine test, and adjust till it's right.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 10, 2015)

Went a little farther yesterday and today. I started working on some cane. I spined several pieces and found 5 that were just about right. I took my time and got this one pretty straight. Shoots really good. About 525 grains. I've got to get better at my wrapping.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 10, 2015)

The cane arrow looks perfect; fletching, wraps, nock and hafted point. It should be a killer.
Rivercane; Nature's carbon
Nice work man.


----------



## bronco611 (May 11, 2015)

Looking good ! Keep it coming I enjoy watching threads like this one. By the way when is hunting season?


----------



## SELFBOW (May 11, 2015)

Looks good but I learned the hard that you need to secure the point w more than sinew and super glue. If you don't have pitch I'd suggest mixing the epoxy for lams for it. It really needs to become one w the arrow if ya know what I mean. The one in my avatar wasn't as secure as it needed and you can see how it looks after a shot.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 11, 2015)

Great looking cane arrow Todd. Hope to see one of those in the "Traditional kill thread" soon.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 11, 2015)

SELFBOW said:


> Looks good but I learned the hard that you need to secure the point w more than sinew and super glue. If you don't have pitch I'd suggest mixing the epoxy for lams for it. It really needs to become one w the arrow if ya know what I mean. The one in my avatar wasn't as secure as it needed and you can see how it looks after a shot.



I've got lots of epoxy, but I like the sound of pitch. Does it set hard? How do you make it?


----------



## Todd Cook (May 11, 2015)

longbowdave1 said:


> Great looking cane arrow Todd. Hope to see one of those in the "Traditional kill thread" soon.



Me too! BTW, those feathers look familiar?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 11, 2015)

Pine rosin and ashes.


----------



## SELFBOW (May 11, 2015)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Pine rosin and ashes.



Resin, charcoal, and rabbit pellets is what I used. Be careful not to overuse the rabbit pellets as too much fiber makes it less sticky......


----------



## Clipper (May 11, 2015)

Looks like we are all getting an education with this post.  I know I certainly am and enjoying every picture.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 12, 2015)

Todd Cook said:


> Me too! BTW, those feathers look familiar?





Todd, I sent you a "Pile O' Feathers". You have have turned them into some fine looking Barred Turkey fletchings. 

If your looking to make some easy pitch in the future, I made mine from Ferr-l-tite, and some finely crushed charcoal briquet. Just heated up a tuna can on the side burner of my gas grill, melted the Ferr-l-tite in the can , and stirred in the charcoal powder to get a nice black color. While it was  still melted, I spun the new "black goo" on to a stick, kinda like a pitch loli-pop, and let it cool. Then when I need the pitch, I can just hold the loli-pop over a flame and drip the pitch on the desired areas. You can take the "pitch on a stick" in your traditional tool box" for field use as well.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 12, 2015)

I really liked the pitch idea, so I made some. I scraped about a cup full of sap and cooked it down to liquid. Then I strained the trash out and had maybe 3 ounces of clean liquid. I had some charcoal out of my fire pit and ground it pretty fine, then mixed about  2 tablespoons full into the liquid. I tried for a 3 part sap, 1 part charcoal mix. I'm not sure if the ratio's exactly right or not; it seems a little soft, but it may need to cure overnight? we'll see.


----------



## SELFBOW (May 12, 2015)

Rabbit pellets will harden it up w fiber. I put too much in my first batch and it was too hard. Trial and error ....


----------



## Jake Allen (May 12, 2015)

SELFBOW said:


> Rabbit pellets will harden it up w fiber. I put too much in my first batch and it was too hard. Trial and error ....



I agree. The digested grass fiber should reinforce the resin mixture. Kind of like fiberglass, aka Fiber Reinforced Polyester.

On a side note, Pine resin is also a good antiseptic.

Good stuff Todd, I am enjoying this thread.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 13, 2015)

Well, it seems to work pretty good. I tried to wiggle the broadheads around and they seem tight. I may put some fiber in it yet though. I did something else I thought was pretty neat. In the spirit of making my stuff, I made some stain, or dye. I don't really know what to call it, but it brings out the color in the wood. I put a pad of steel wool in a glass of vinegar about a week ago and used it as stain. It goes on clear but it soon turns color. After about 5 minutes I washed it off with denatured alchohol. I like it. The light colored one is a raw piece of poplar.


----------



## Al33 (May 14, 2015)

They look great Todd, and like many others, I sure am enjoying this thread and your journey. I have been busy the past few months making river cane arrows and stone points. Fun stuff.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 18, 2015)

I loaded up a BUNCH of stuff tonight to take to Appling. Me, Vance, Charlie 2 arrows, Avid Archer, and whoever wants to join us are going to try and build some stuff this weekend. I'll take some pics.


----------



## Al33 (May 19, 2015)

Todd Cook said:


> I loaded up a BUNCH of stuff tonight to take to Appling. Me, Vance, Charlie 2 arrows, Avid Archer, and whoever wants to join us are going to try and build some stuff this weekend. I'll take some pics.



I'll be bringing my knapping tools. Hope I will have time to join you guys.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 19, 2015)

I will join in... Don't know anything about knapping......but....I want to learn!!! See y'all there!


----------



## Todd Cook (May 24, 2015)

We just got home from a wonderful weekend. Above all things, my son decided to give his life to Christ. He is turning into a fine young man, and I'm very proud of him. I set up shop right beside camp and we went at it. I went to make a couple of hunting arrows, and I did, but forgot to take pictures of them. Soon I had plenty of company.

     Vance brought his first attempt at making a bow, the osage piece he's posted about on here before. He had shot it a few times, but the weight was much lower than he wanted. So, I talked him into chopping 2 inches off each end. Never fear, it worked out fine and ended up a 42 or so pound weapon, throwing a hard arrow.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 24, 2015)

Charlie 2 arrows showed up early too, with a big bundle of river cane in hand. We got a fire lit and straightened some, and soon were shooting one. It was the first cane he had shot, and it flew great.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 24, 2015)

More soon!


----------



## Todd Cook (May 24, 2015)

George(Buddy) Darden brought over a bamboo backed hickory he'd been working on. It had started to hinge a little bit, and I was worried it was headed to kid bow weight, but he pulled a rabbit out of his hat and fixed it. He worked several hours on it, scraping a little and pulling it a little farther, and it turned into a good bow.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 24, 2015)

Monkeywrench showed up a little later and started on a hickory stave cut about a year ago. The fine folks at the Appling Woodworkers shop let us use the bandsaw, and soon it started to look like a bow.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 24, 2015)

We had lots of visitors and onlookers throughout the 2 days. Shane Whitlock worked some too, as did Seth( he showed me just enough about flint knapping to make me dangerous. I had cut myself with a obsidian flake within 5 minutes.) Some just visited and kept us company.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 24, 2015)

Michelle even started on a bow. Caught the bug bad. Talking about me adding on to my shop.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 24, 2015)

I know these last few posts have drifted off the topic of the thread a little, but I wanted to show what a good time we had making homemade stuff. I work alone a lot, but this is so much better.

And folks, I need to tell you about Appling. If you like to have fun, be around good people, and shoot your bow, please try this event next year. This is our 4th year, and I'll go back as long as they have it or as long as I'm able.( I hope both are a long time).

This is a bow tournament, but it's so much more. The Appling Archers are a ministry done by Kiokee Baptist Church at Appling Ga. The Shoot is free. Everything's free. They feed the masses 3 times a day for 2 and 1/2 days. Camper spots with hookups, bath and shower houses, A huge central pavilion to gather under, tent sites, vendors, kind hearted people, devotionals, and the Word spoken freely. What a wonderful place.


----------



## Clipper (May 24, 2015)

Sounds like a great weekend for you in more than one way.  I am glad to hear your son made the most important decision of his life while there.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 25, 2015)

I've been sorting/ culling arrows today. I figured out recently that my broadhead arrows need to be a little stiffer than the field point arrows. The hardest part of this project, by far, has been trying to make a matched set of arrows. Going forward, I need to slow down make sure the spine/ weight is very close. Different boards produce different shafts( weight , diameter, and spine).

I've got several arrows that fly great, as in no wobble, but wont shoot into a group. If I'm going to hunt with them, I need to know that which ever one I grab out of the quiver will go where it's pointed.

The broadheads are tough too, mainly because I don't have a great way to cut them out. A metal cutting band saw would be great.

These 3 I've been hitting a 6 inch circle at 17 yards pretty regular. I can live with that. The cartridge case blunt is for stumping.

I'm going pig hunting this weekend and do the first trial run of my equipment. I don't have the shooting glove or armguard made yet, but this was a goal for deer anyway.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 25, 2015)

Great looking setup Todd. Good luck on the hog hunt!


----------



## gurn (May 26, 2015)

Todd This has been a great thread, really interesting stuff. I sure have learned a lot. The arras and the bow look great.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jun 16, 2015)

I haven't posted in a while on this thread; life gets busy you know It's been so hot in my shop I haven't done much lately, but I have started on something. 

I've shot ole lumpy enough now to learn what she likes. And my arrows were really a bit weak. I shot some of my fir out of her and she shoots better than ever. I've always believed in letting a bow tell you what it wants to shoot instead of the other way around. So I'm making up some stiffer shafts.

These are made of Douglas Fir. I tried a new idea for the finish, and liked the way it turned out. I've been making some cane shafts also, and although I really like them, I'm getting better consistency with wood shafts. So I decided to color them like cane, the best I could.

I didn't come up with the burnt markings; I learned that from Dendy. And the stain is ancient; I dissolved steel wool in vinegar for about a month. I wiped the liquid on the shafts and then washed it off with water after about 5 minutes. The longer you leave it on, the darker it gets. The mixture forms a mild acid, so you have to wash it off.

I'm going to do self nocks and turkey feathers. And I've got to get some color on them to see them in flight. The turkey feathers just disappear. The one on the far right is cane.


----------



## AllAmerican (Jun 16, 2015)

Sweet!  Can't wait to see a deer pic with all of that.  Nice job Mr. Cook!


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm back at it! Had lots of other things going on so I had to put this on the shelf for a while. 

I don't have too much more to post till deer season comes in. I've struggled a lot trying to make a matched set of arrows/ broadheads. But I've finally got some I like. These will be my arrows for this year.

Fir shafts made from a board, 170 grain +- broadheads made from a skil saw blade. 1.25" wide x 2.5" long. Turkey feathers split, ground and cut out with a knife. Self nocks(painted white). Yellow reflective tape.  Arrows weigh about 600 gr. total. I believe they'll get the job done.


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 16, 2015)

Very nice Todd.  Those look great!  Look forward to future pics.....I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## fredw (Aug 16, 2015)

Just found this thread and, while I'm not a trad shooter, have enjoyed reading it.  Best of luck to you this fall!


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 16, 2015)

fredw said:


> Just found this thread and, while I'm not a trad shooter, have enjoyed reading it.  Best of luck to you this fall!



Well, we could fix that. We've always got room for one more. Besides, anybody that knows how to catch a trout that big I need to get to know


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 16, 2015)

Getting close now Todd! Looking forward to your hunting stories with the homemade setup.


----------



## mudcreek (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm really impressed, but especially the broadheads. I'd like some of those on my modern traditional arrows.


----------

